# Picked up my seal today!!



## petergibbons (Jun 23, 2006)

I ordered my seal on Wednesday and picked it up today. Two armed guards in an armored truck escorted me to pick it up. After using my Ideal Model M1 Steel Desk Seal with a 1 5/8" Insert to emboss the letter I have to return to the state board, I immediately placed it in a laser protected fire-proof lock box. Boy, did that embossed seal look grand!!  :true:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 23, 2006)

Seal? Florida has not even released the numbers yet. What state are you in?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 23, 2006)

He's in West "by God" Virginia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twee (Jun 24, 2006)

Numbers? some of us still don't have results yet.

congrats petergibbons on getting your seal. I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2006)

jealous hardly describes it! i had to delete my repy before :true:

mazeltov to petergibbons, but I'm losing my mind here!


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a dilemma - embossed or ink? 2" or 1 5/8"? I just don't know which one I should get....


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 25, 2006)

ALL OF THE ABOVE. WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## cement (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree. I won't be stamping much of anything, except a letter to my brother saying "I got it!"


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 26, 2006)

Talk about rubbing it in. LOL!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 26, 2006)

Ya gotta do it.


----------



## Hill William (Jun 26, 2006)

I got one for you guys.

I ordered mine from the web site which was linked here. I ordered it on Tues and thought it would come thurs. or fri. I came home from work on fri. and it was not there so I got online and tracked it. It was delivered at 3:00 pm on Friday to a guy named Jason Scott whom I have nevre heard of. I called UPS and they told me that since I live in a big townhouse complex, that it could have went to one of my 60+ neighbors so I should start knocking on doors to find it. Nevermind that they delivered it to someone other than it was addressed to. I got a little pissed and called the main UPS people 1-800.... and went balistic b/c I dont think it should be my responsibilty to find the package that they lost. There is now a "formal investigation" to find my stamp. As if the test and the two months wait wasnt enough, now Ive got the brown truck detective squad thrying to find my stamp. :suicide:

Sorry for the long post, but I just had to vent.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 26, 2006)

WHAT CAN BROWN DO FOR YOU?

I'll tell ya what the [email protected]#$ they can do!!!!!!


----------



## Hill William (Jun 26, 2006)

The best part was that after I gave the lady my tracking number she asked me if i had been expecting a package????

"No ma'am, this morning when I got up I thought I would just make up a 30 digit tracking number and call UPS to see if I got lucky" dumbass :die:


----------



## Hill William (Jun 27, 2006)

After i contacted the UPS main office and registered a complaint, the package that was "lost" as of this morning appeared on my doorstep unopened and in perfect condition. hhhhmmmm, thats amazing that they delivered it to someone else, had to go ask for it back and returned it to me since this morning. Oh well, who gives a shit. SHOW ME THE MONEY. :???:


----------

